# Cervical fusion surgery



## pulpwoody (Jan 31, 2006)

Anyone here done it and how's your mountain biking life after? What's your recovery story?


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Cliff Note version. Super Bowl Sunday 2013. Woke up and my legs no longer worked. I could just barely stand but not unaided and could not walk. Let's just say it was a real WTF moment for me. Visit the small hospital ER that is 1 mile away as the crow flies and couldn't get an MRI done...dude was AT the Super Bowl! :lol: CT scan showed massive constriction to my spinal cord. Stenosis. ER doc had already been on the phone with a neurosurgeon when he showed me the scan. 4 days later I went under for an emergency discectomy, fusion, and Phygen Plate installation C5-C7. Surgery at 7 am, wheeled me into my room at about 10:30am, I was walking the hallway by 11:30. Came out of anesthesia in post op with the worst pain I have ever experienced. Worse than Kidney Stone. Drugs killed it, fortunately. Recovery, lots of x-rays and time in C-spine collar (3 weeks). 3 months after surgery, my surgeon approved my request to start riding a bike. This was essentially the beginning of my MTB lifestyle. My nerve damage was so severe that it took the better part of a year before I realized a final outcome. It took quite a long time and lots of tough rides before my fast twitch started coming back. Now, at 54, I'm just under 2000 logged miles and 130,000 ft of climb for 2016. My neck is a complete non-issue, though road biking I started in April gives me a little pain due to riding position but I can usually stretch it away. 

Now, if only my low back would cooperate. :madman:

What's your deal?


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

Great to here this, going in on Nov 10th for a single level c5/6 fusion. No acute injury but five years of progressive arm/finger numbness and over the last year biking and upper body exercises leaves me in horrific pain at night when laying down. Have quit riding the last two months......

My surgeon says I will be back doing everything I once did and having even more fun being in no pain. I am cautious but optimistic.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

chuck guy said:


> Great to here this, going in on Nov 10th for a single level c5/6 fusion. No acute injury but five years of progressive arm/finger numbness and over the last year biking and upper body exercises leaves me in horrific pain at night when laying down. Have quit riding the last two months......
> 
> My surgeon says I will be back doing everything I once did and having even more fun being in no pain. I am cautious but optimistic.


What's the doc think of the condition of your C6/C7? There were some very minor issues with mine at that area but not something he would have gone in to fix. He explained that by isolating C5/C6, it will change the dynamics and geometry on that C6/C7 and I would be back in within a year so he really wanted to include it in the procedure...and I agreed with his Dx so we did it. I really have no mobility issue after this procedure as he explained it's very low in the C-spine and movement restriction occurs when doing the upper vertebrae.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

both discs above and below look good. My issues are foraminal narrowing with osteophytes rather than disc compression. That being said I am aware of the issues of when you fuse one disc, you load the ones above and below, hence increase the wear. Good question though and one I have not specifically asked. I will bring it up. Looking forward to getting it behind me. 
Not looking forward to the pain med issue. I had a femur fracture/hip dislocation with hip replacement 13 years ago. Got put on Oxycodone when it was the next best thing and stayed on it to long.....and fear ever taking narcotics again which I know is silly as one needs them for acute pain issues. I figure it will all work out but still.....


----------



## pulpwoody (Jan 31, 2006)

Okay, that's a big f#$cking deal right there!!!

I'm no where near those symptoms, but I do have a massively bulging disc in my C6. I managed to PT away the numbness and tingling in my left hand, but there's still some weakness to the left side and it hurts every day. If I work around the house, it hurts. Too much "normal" physical activity, it hurts. I also just had our first child, and the constant bending over, looking down is getting to me, and I know that this is a sign of things to come. 

When the spinal doctor saw the MRI, he freaked. Told me to stop any and all physical activity and wanted to get me into surgery the next day. However, my symptoms certainly didn't match what the MRI was saying. In fact, he was baffled on how I could be up and functioning with a bulging disc that large. 

Even though my symptoms aren't as severe as others I know, I figure it's just a matter of time, and I might as well get it taken care of sooner than later. 

My other question, which you answered, was about recovery. How long, painful, etc...


----------



## meAndMyStumpy (Apr 26, 2013)

Back in 2014 I was experiencing shoulder and radiating pain down my left arm with numbness in my thumb/fingers. This was especially prevalent when 
in the riding position to the point where I was unable to bike any more without pain. 

An MRI indicated that I had severe spinal stenosis in C5-C6 caused by a disc protrusion. C3-4 was also diagnosed with moderate stenosis but the disc
in-between (C4-C5) was fine. The recommendation from the first spinal surgeon I saw was for a fusion of C5-C6 and also C3-C4. I had done research
on my problem and knew of the complications of adjacent disc degeneration caused by fusion so I was pretty leery of that approach. I had a 2nd opinion from a different spinal surgeon who had experience in artificial cervical discs and was glad I did. He recommended using an artificial cervical disc called Mobi-C on C5-C6 and NOT doing surgery on C3-C4 as he did not believe my symptoms resulted from that disc. Use of an artifical disc allows the vertebra above and below the disc to move resulting in a greater degree of motion, and in theory, less prone to ADD. A couple months
later I had the artificial disc put in for C5-C6. I have to say that I was really pleased with my recovery after the surgery. Immediately after the surgery most of the pain I experienced was in my throat due to the anterior approach taken, though that was mostly a discomfort. I had only a small amount of pain in my neck and no pain in my shoulder or arm. After 3 months my doctor gave me clearance to do light bike riding which I did (flat non-technical riding) and after 6 months he cleared me for all activity so I spent a week in Moab doing technical riding. About a year ago I had a stupid accident (they are all stupid) in which I landed hard on my head (with helmet) but immediately felt a strong electrical pain shoot down my left arm. At the time I thought I was screwed and had re-injured my neck and for about 2 weeks I had some of my previous symptoms (radiating pain) in my left arm. An x-ray revealed that the artificial disc had not been displaced or damaged and after about 2 weeks my symptoms had gone away and I have not had any problems since then. Two years later I am pain free and can ride all I want so I am pretty darn happy with the outcome.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

I rolled my car in '03 driving into Death Valley NP and broke my neck. I have C4-C5 and C6-C7-T1 fused. Actually, they had to remove C7 because it was shattered. I have to use riser stems to raise the bars because I can't hold my head back for long Also, I have to really twist my body around to see behind me when road riding. Other than that riding is the same as before the accident.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

*my personal fusion*



Zignzag said:


> I rolled my car in '03 driving into Death Valley NP and broke my neck. I have C4-C5 and C6-C7-T1 fused. Actually, they had to remove C7 because it was shattered. I have to use riser stems to raise the bars because I can't hold my head back for long Also, I have to really twist my body around to see behind me when road riding. Other than that riding is the same as before the accident.


been good to read all these relative success stories.

Pulled the plug and had a single level fusion C5/6 done four days ago. Had not ridden for 3 months or so do to the horrible arm numbness and pain that would hit me the night following any type of activity.

allograft with spacer and anterior plate, autograft slurry mixed in.

one night in hospital and now home, took a day or two to air out the gases, getting out and walking now 3miles yesterday, plan on 4 today/
sleeping great on just a muscle relaxer can actually sleep on my right and left side without pain. Told I can start on my trainer at two weeks.
will keep this post going telling folks how its going

CD


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

Excellent!

I didn't think the surgery was any big deal. IMO many people suffer needlessly by avoiding it.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

back again for a up date, post op day 9.

challenge now is that I feel great and remain with strict no weight bearing of more than 5 lbs upper extremities. Off all pain meds days ago, all the pain that I had the surgery for is gone. I still have the soft c-collor which is not to bad considering though i have a bit of chaffing as I am recommended to walk daily and have been doing 5 miles or so a day of a loop in my neighbor hood. 

Still with occasional numb tingling down left scapula and onto fingers, not pain, just tingling. I have been told that will last 4 weeks or so. Will have my first post-op at a bit short of my 3rd week post op. Have been good with activity restrictions, though mildly frustrating I have enough books, hobbies computer stuff to burn my time between relaxing and watching amazon prime videos though i am not a video person if I have a choice. 

My concern is losing so much conditioning. walking five miles a day still does not crank up the cardio. Watching my food intake, low on the carbs keeping protein/vegie mix high and so far my weight has been reasonably stable. I feel my legs losing strength....?my imagination but I am 60, and have noted the past few years that it has been harder to build strength and easier to lose, but I enjoy the journey. I have been a big p90 fan for the last 8-10 years and hope to start some modified lower body stuff by late winter to get ready for next summer. So far my recovery has been as good as I could have hoped for.

wondering what others have done for strength and cardio training when in recovery ?


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

*Neck and back*

Neck C3-4-5 fusion. Old chronic troubles + bad pile driver endo at Keystone. Lost use of my right arm. Surgery fixed it. Was not off the bike for too long but still kinda worry about my neck. Low back x-ray shows fusion L4-L5. Still had unbearable back pain. After a couple years had fusion L4-L5-S1 (not pictured). Back way better and I now have a life.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

nice to hear success and forward motion after fusions. I am hopeful to be back on the trails this summer. tomorrow is day 14 for me and my biggest challenge is to abide by my activity restrictions which were sort of vague but I have been very conservative with. Still with some very mild tingling occasionally down in my hands which I was told is common for the first 4 weeks. 

Elder with your neck what sort of riding do you still do? I have a bit more of a cross country/cardio focus but do enjoy a little mild air on my down hill runs, do you still tolerated bumps and such? It's that first fall that I worry about. I also have a hip replacement and I remember my first fall going "OH SH**" still careful but the first one was the scariest!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I am a trail rider and enjoy the challenging technical bits. I get some air but not a lot. The neck is OK with bumpy and rough trails. I think it is important to restore good strength to your neck muscles. I have fallen many times since the surgery, including today!!! No problems with neck. I seldom even think about it. You have a good chance for a complete recovery and return to normal riding.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

well here we go... day post op day 18 for one level C5/6 ACDF cage and anterior plating and first post op visit

all looks good will have soft collar off in 10 days and will start PT
no cross skiing/touring advised till after april/may.
No street biking till April and or they see fusion
NO MTN biking for a year!!!!!
no hilly hiking with any risk of slip till fusion/for risk of if one slips or falls/does a butt plant.
I am walking hiking flat 5-7 miles a day
and can progress to some low weight strength training under guidence of PT when that starts after week 4.

Gratefully I feel excellent though a bit bummed feeling my fitness go a little, but I had no choice in this. Am being 100% attentive to following roc's.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hope its a smooth recovery chuck guy


----------



## Xcno (Oct 30, 2016)

I am 5 years into a 6/7 fusion. Before surgery I had terrible arm pain hand weekness. Tried everything chiro, massage, acupuncture, cortisone shots with little releaf. The first 3 years after surgery had no pain life was good. Leading a very active life some mountain bike racing, cross country snowmobile racing. Last 2 years doing same things, but have neck stiffness, upper shoulder pain stiffness, and some left side arm pain. All things are manageable if I back off workouts ect when trouble starts for a couple days. Massage and ice work for me, sleep on your back and manage stress. Is the surgery perfect no, would I do it again yes.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Strengthening neck muscles.*

In regards to neck exercises, when I'm stopped at stop light in my car I'll press my head against the headrest for the duration of the red light. As your neck muscles gain strength, press harder. Or when lying in bed, press your head against the matress. These muscles hold your head up when you are bent forward.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

Ok here I am coming up on 6 weeks post. Collar off now at 4 weeks and have started PT. Mostly neck range of motion/isometric stuff. Though I was cleared to start light free weights 5-10 lbs, though nothing over my head. Neck still aches, and arm tingles but easily 80 % improvement and sleeping thru the night. Walking some days up to 7-8 miles flats mostly here near seattle. Feels pretty good most of the time. Really get sore though overall if I do to much. Hard to sort if its from surgery or deconditioning from 5 weeks of post with the 2-3 months pre surgery of not much as well.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Good the collar is off. Sorry the neck still hurts. Yea, don't try to do too much. Best wishes.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

chuck guy said:


> Ok here I am coming up on 6 weeks post. Collar off now at 4 weeks and have started PT. Mostly neck range of motion/isometric stuff. Though I was cleared to start light free weights 5-10 lbs, though nothing over my head. Neck still aches, and arm tingles but easily 80 % improvement and sleeping thru the night. Walking some days up to 7-8 miles flats mostly here near seattle. Feels pretty good most of the time. Really get sore though overall if I do to much. Hard to sort if its from surgery or deconditioning from 5 weeks of post with the 2-3 months pre surgery of not much as well.


I remember how fearful I was to take off my Collar. I had mine on for 3 weeks after and IIRC, after 1 week, it was OK to remove while I showered. Even though a PITA, after being supported for so long, i was afraid my head would fall off! Boy, the best part, though was when it came off for good and I could lay in bed without it!

For weeks after removal, I was still a bit apprehensive about neck movements because I had some tension to the point of minor discomfort. I was out carefully building a small chicken coop to kill some down time and while I was working, I brewed up a big, bad sneeze from sawdust shavings. It was a big one and while it was building, I realized this would be my first sneeze since surgery! :lol: I got all paranoid and out it came. So big that I slammed my head against the plywood siding of the coop! It came as such a surprise and when I hit my head, I heard and felt this massive POP! in my neck. I froze in fear waiting for my legs to buckle and collapse completely paralyzed and then nothing happened, no pain. Then I realized my neck felt awesome! No more pressure or tension. I was good to go from that point forward! So, go find some sawdust and give it a test! :lol:

Your nerve damage/tingling will likely subside over time. In my case, I had pretty severe nerve damage leading to my lower body. Enough that it was slowly causing my leg muscles to waste no matter how much I walked till they finally just started the disconnect from my brain. It took almost a full year to get back most of what I lost. My Neurosurgeon said nerve growth increases about a millimeter a day. In my case, we just didn't know how many millimeters needed to grow.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

HA! I thought the same thing about my first sneeze but did not hit my head! That would scare the sh** out of me! I have had the same tension in my neck. My PT does some deep muscle mobilization and he has worked it out now and along with my exercises I feel pretty darn normal coming up on week 7.

I remain with some left arm tingling at times which was my worst arm. As you were told, I was told it will take upon to a year to work out. The professional articles I have researched say the same thing. I am a ARNP with a academic medical center have taken a interest in the multitude of research articles of ACDF'S and the complications. One article that did bother me was the case study of a person 6 months post op doing P90x and he stressed his anterior plate enough and it broke! I needed up being attributed to surgical error being placed in wrong angle...but still!

Actually most things I read here are in the general stream of what the literature says.


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

First post. Turned to biking after ruining knees in the service. Interesting that the best forum for C-fusion recovery posts seems to be here - read all of the 2008 thread! So, in short:
Last 5 years, every time I'd take my road bike out my hands, arms and then eventually neck.shoulders would get numb. I am an ER doc, but thought this as simply carpal tunnel. That was until I started dropping things and arms weakened on boath sides. Saw Neurosurg, MRI with sig stenosis at C4-5 and 5-6, nerve impingement at C3-4. Stopped riding, stopped lifting, and became relatively sedentary... 
Things improved a little, certainly were not worse. Then, while working 14 feet in a tree - took the fall, cranked neck, knocked out. - I was fortunate to even walk or be alive. But symptoms back with a vengeance, now balance issues, tingling feet, some leg weakness and arms numb all the time. Cord at C5-6 compressed 50% (neuro surgeon at a loss why not worse symptoms - but have decided they tell that to all their patients after reading the posts!  )
Surgery in 13 days - C3-C6 fusion. Not looking forward to it. No pain now. Serious substance abuse issues in other family members. And I only tend to see the disasters in my medical field, not the good outcomes... 
Great to read all the posts - gives me confidence if I stick to the plan - Aspen for 8 weeks, no driving, no work, thinks should be OK.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes I found the population group here to be most similar to me and my situation, as well as the most optimistic!

Had similar concerns with substance misuse more on a personal level years ago. I did not find the pain bad, just took meds for 48-72 hrs post op and stopped. Maybe a touch early but for me better too early than late. Certainly C3/6 is a different story, but from my conversations it really seems to be patient dependent...as you know with your trade....

I am 7 weeks post op and feeling normal except occ twinge which is hugely better that pre-op. Been walking 5 miles a day and today walked a trail up a local hill, 1000 vert 5 mile loop which felt wonderful! My PT gives me a bit more permission to exercise than the neurosurgeon thou she is seeming confused as she looked at me quizzically when I ask when I can start trail hiking and she asks me why would I want to do that in the rain! (Here in Seattle where it rains quite a bit) Her PA has more people smarts and she bridges the gap. 

Week 8 seems to be point for progression! Best luck to you and feel free to PM for any questions.

CG


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow this is a great thread.
I has a c5c6 fusion done back in November 2015. I went through what I call too many years of unnecessary pain I didn't need to go through. I did have a slip and fall on the ice while out ice fishing and I landed on the top of my head. That was back in probably in 2011 combined with all of my other crashes throughout my life the damage was now beyond just regular physical therapy and ibuprofen. But low and behold that was always the remedy for my regular MD.

So I finally said to him I want an MRI on my neck. He said; (now get this) "well what's that going to tell me that you have a bulged disc" now me not really knowing the full negative ramifications of a bulged disc other than my symptoms were very close to a friends who just has a c5c6c7 fusion a year before. My MD also argued that it was my left shoulder that was the problem but everything on x-rays showed I was fine. So I said really you don't 100% know. So he finally sent me in to get an MRI, and sure enough I had a bulged disc and I also already had an appointment for the shots in the neck, that doctor said when he looked at my MRI I was going to have to have the surgery.

Everything went well as with you all here that have had this type of surgery. I just over did some lifting and had a little setback after 2 1/2 months post open. Our nerves suffer some damage and that also takes some time to heal.

I noticed right after the surgery the pain on my right side of the neck was gone and I slept better. After physical therapy is still had pain on my left shoulder and arm so I went back to physical therapy after about two weeks my physical therapist found a hot spot near my rotator cuff we spent about three weeks working on it but it was responding so I had another MRI this time on my left shoulder, sure enough I had a torn labrum muscle in my left shoulder, it's located in the rotator cuff. I'm right now three weeks post op.


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

DocRon here - Update. POST-OP Day 6. ACDF C3-6

Probably lots of typos since cannot easily look at keyboard!
Was in OR 3.5 hours, Doc told my wife took longer because tissue was "tougher" then expected!? Esophagus gave him a difficult time dissecting off spinal column. Also my "Bones were softer then expected". WTF does that mean? Did the screws striped out? I don't really know, but they did my vitamin D level after surg and it was in the Severe low range. I had been loading with calcium and a multivitamin a month before. Prescribed high-dose Vit D which started day 2 post-op (50,000 units three times a week, but that dose makes me sick to my stomach, so doing 20,000/day)
Operative day: in OR 7:30-11:00, to room around 13:30. Up and walked at 15:00 with PT. Pain in shoulders and throat was lousy. Was able to eat soup and icecream for dinner. 10mg Oxycodone every 4 hours overnight.
POST-OP day1: Feeling less pain, was actually able to eat oatmeal and scrambled eggs in Morning and lunch. JP Drain was pretty empty so pulled at 14:00 and discharged at 15:00. Swallowing was becoming harder, only tomato soup for dinner. Pain meds every 6 hours. 
POST-OP day 2-4: Difficult nights sleeping, in recliner, very uncomfortable laying in bed. Cannot seem to swallow anything. Even water was hard. Crushed pills into applesauce and that stuck. during day was able to get down soup, broth, Gatorade. Showered with assistance PO day 4, felt great. only needed 2 doses Oxy 10mg on PO day 4.
Post op day 5: Pain most tolerable, except at night. one dose pain meds at nighttime. I was able to swallow a little more. Ate greasy/soft scrambled eggs - I love eggs I think! Had thin oatmeal at dinner. Suddenly cannot get enough milk. Walked 1 mile. Actually went to theater with my wife to see Hidden Figures (fantastic movie by-the-way). The car ride was surprisingly uncomfortable - every little bump hurt the neck! Maybe a bit too soon? Last comment - bowels finally working again!
Today is POST-OP Day 6: eating Oatmeal right now. English Tea. Getting ready for a walk. Pain still minimal, (2-3/10 maybe? Tylenol works)

Biggest points - expect swallowing issues.
-if you are north European heritage or female, add Vit d to your daily vit list for a month or two beforehand. (I'd do 5000 units/daily) 
-Take the Dulcolax, Miralax, Colace, or other stool softners recommended. 
-don't push things, your body needs the rest. Do walk/mobilize your body when you can. Find sleeping positions that works. This is actually my biggest issue now, cannot seem to lay in bed comfortably. Played with pillows, cushions, flat, just can't find a spot that is more then 1.5-2 hours doable. The recliner is doable up to about 3-4 hours. 
The pain in my shoulder and arm is worse then before surgery, but leg weakness and tingling is gone. 

Will check-in and update every week if I remember; feel free to message me if you wish. Ron


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Gosh, tough surgery/recovery! Sounds like you are doing better now. Good to read that!


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

Post-Op day 13, C3-C6 ACDF, tomorrow is 2 week mark.
Recovery going well. Little pain. No Narcs in a week. Tylenol seems to be enough once or twice a day. In Aspen Collar and will be for 8 weeks. It comes off for showers, feels good to have it off, but still nervous when it is. Car trip to a class yesterday - again, even small bumps bothersome. 
Swallowing remains slightly difficult. Little more solids going down. Bread stuff sticks, as does most real meats (chicken, beef) unless ground. Pasta been good, have had lots of fried and scrambled eggs this last week. Still like oatmeal.
Sleeping - bought a cool-foam "wedge" for my side of bed on amazon, 29x29x10 inches. Finally able to lay down and sleep better, but wake up every 2-3 hours, sore in upper back.

Several 4-5 mile walks this week, they felt good. Dropped 12 pounds since morning of surgery. Generally things going better then I had expected.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

DocRon

My swallowing never did return to normal but it is not a problem. Sometimes pills (meds) get stuck back there but some more water always washes them down. Yours sounds more troublesome. Maybe it will improve. Hope so.

Good that you can, and do, take those long walks.

Has the car bump pain improved?

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

DorRon said:


> Post-Op day 13, C3-C6 ACDF, tomorrow is 2 week mark.
> Recovery going well. Little pain. No Narcs in a week. Tylenol seems to be enough once or twice a day. In Aspen Collar and will be for 8 weeks. It comes off for showers, feels good to have it off, but still nervous when it is. Car trip to a class yesterday - again, even small bumps bothersome.
> Swallowing remains slightly difficult. Little more solids going down. Bread stuff sticks, as does most real meats (chicken, beef) unless ground. Pasta been good, have had lots of fried and scrambled eggs this last week. Still like oatmeal.
> Sleeping - bought a cool-foam "wedge" for my side of bed on amazon, 29x29x10 inches. Finally able to lay down and sleep better, but wake up every 2-3 hours, sore in upper back.
> ...


carry on and know improvement will come.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

DR 
Sounds like you are progressing well, when do they release you to start PT?

I am ten weeks pretty normal but still with upper extremity tingling and left scapula pain, am working PT to stengthen scapular muscles


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks all.
PT should start around the 10 week mark if healing looks OK. Mostly strengthening neck and shoulder. 

I think the swallowing will improve and not be a permanent issue. Had Mac & cheese tonight! Even that hung a couple times, but was good! Since only two weeks out and they said possibly 4-6 weeks of possible swallowing issues, especially being they had a hard time dissecting my esophagus off the anterior spinal column, things should continue to improve. Had some scar tissue or thickened tissues along the esophagus. . Of course, there is now a titanium plate 1/4 inch thick behind the esophagus that was not there before (same for all of us!). 

Doc Ron


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I would kid my wife telling her that my swallowing difficulty was caused by the food getting stuck on the screws holding the ti plate. Ha, ha.


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

Post-op day 30! C3-C6 ACDF

Damn, I am bored as hell, where did 30 days go?? Still another 3 weeks till my follow up appt and clearance to drive and work. All seems to be heeling. Neck is noticeably weaker when I have collar off for showers and clothing changes. Thinner as well.
Some occasional pains in back and side of neck, usually if I move in a certain way, still weak in arms, but hoping once PT and able to begin lifting again, that will improve. 

Eating better, but still, even at 4 weeks, food gets stuck. No real meats yet! (Steak, chicken are still no-gos. Brats and hamburger are good to go! Hoping not a perm problem, but know it can be. Only saving grace to that is I chew the hell out of every bite and am eating way less then normal. Down to 206 from 220 pre-op weight. (I had gained 25 pounds after I was told no more bike riding 18 months ago!)

Walking going well. 1-2 miles every day, 4-6 miles every third. That does stretch it a little as neck hurting some after the longer walks. 

All stay well!


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

Keep going there DR you are making progress.

Today I had my 12 week post c5/6 fusion X-ray and checkup. Fusion coming along where its supposed to be. My challenge is still with hand numbness and scapula pain not as bad as before but not minor. They even released me to easy street biking and easy ski touring YEH! Just don't fall, but my NS then lightly says "oh go ski and be wild"....what the heck.!!

At the same time I am scheduled for another MRI to look for other issues for the pain, My PT found notable scapula "winging" and I am trying to do workouts working on this muscle group. It really seems positional with my arms and posture which makes sense.... i suppose....the saga continues


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

chuck guy said:


> Keep going there DR you are making progress.
> 
> Today I had my 12 week post c5/6 fusion X-ray and checkup. Fusion coming along where its supposed to be. My challenge is still with hand numbness and scapula pain not as bad as before but not minor. They even released me to easy street biking and easy ski touring YEH! Just don't fall, but my NS then lightly says "oh go ski and be wild"....what the heck.!!
> 
> At the same time I am scheduled for another MRI to look for other issues for the pain, My PT found notable scapula "winging" and I am trying to do workouts working on this muscle group. It really seems positional with my arms and posture which makes sense.... i suppose....the saga continues


Hey Chuck guy, glad to hear site has healed well. It does sound like you most likely have a myopathy/neuropathy - or possibly some permanent damage to the nerves that were impinged. Sometimes this comes back, sometimes it doesn't. I do hope time will heal it for you. I also hope they didn't miss a disc herniation and nerve impingement with first go-around and surgery!
Good luck
Doc Ron


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

elder_mtber said:


> Neck C3-4-5 fusion. Old chronic troubles + bad pile driver endo at Keystone. Lost use of my right arm. Surgery fixed it. Was not off the bike for too long but still kinda worry about my neck. Low back x-ray shows fusion L4-L5. Still had unbearable back pain. After a couple years had fusion L4-L5-S1 (not pictured). Back way better and I now have a life.
> View attachment 1106955


Your story is hauntingly familiar to what happened to me a few weeks ago. I too am a trail rider who likes technical challenges and a little air. I too have had chronic degeneration in my cervical spine but without any symptoms over the years. That is until 3 weeks ago when I slammed my head into the ground coming off a drop. Both arms went numb instantly but I actually was able to shake it off and finish riding. Now though I still have some pain and constant numbness in my right arm, although I'm still able to use it. My MRI showed all of my chronic signs of arthritis, but nothing acute except for some endplate edema. Was it a slipped disc that caused you to lose the use of your right arm?


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

man you guys Kick Butt! I was off the bike for a year with a fractured L1 and a 35% compressed T10. Also broke my coccyn in 2 places.(BAD DAY) Crashed in the mountains of Virginia on my Flash. Actually did get to ride the road bike at 8 months. Have not had to have surgery yet but could happen. Good to read there is life after if I do need it. Hang in and keep up the progress!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Today. 4 year anniversary of my C-spine surgery. I'm headed out to go ride my new rigid singlespeed Karate Monkey before we're inundated with rain, again.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

The arm trouble was caused by bulging discs. It is likely they were damaged in my two neck accidents.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

week 14 post c5/6 fusion and doing pretty well. Got cleared last week to start back cross country skiing and easy touring, as well as easy on the road bike. Been raining or snowing here pretty solid and feel a little hesitant on the bike in rain or a least thats my excuse and have got out for two ski tours this week end, today about 14k and 1500 feet elevation. Felt great.

That being said I still have persistent numbness tingling at times in the hands and arms. Also that damn scapula pain. PT says my right scapula "wings" and I am working on PT, weird though its my left side that hurts worse. NS ordered another MRI on me and yet at the same time says...go ski have fun!!

I have read it can take a year, my ski partner says give it a year before you complain....


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

*2 Months Post C3-C6 ACDF*

Out of the collar last Tuesday! Feels good to be out, little weak, but good!  Was supposed to wean out over two weeks, but was done with it in 4 days. The Neurosurgeons want me to sleep with it for 4 more weeks. Any of you guys need to have to sleep in it after initial clearance? Also, added the Bone Growth stimulator as well.

X-rays show about 85% calcified, and they said most are completely fused at 6 month mark. Can road Bike at 4 month mark, but wait for trail and other things till after 7 month appt. Strangely, I asked about roller coasters and they said never again! It was the thing that bothered me the most and I intentionally avoided them the last three years.









Food still sticks: Breads, Chicken, lettuce, stringy things. It is unusual at this point they said, but I've read 5% have some swallowing issue. May get swallowing study in one more month if persists. Just feels like top of esophagus not working and food collects then chokes. We'll see...

So now back to work. PT in 2 more weeks, mostly for strengthening, some Range of Motion. Arms and legs feeling good.

Cheers! Doc Ron


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't recall needing periodic use of the collar once I was out of it at 3 weeks or so.

I was cautioned about potential swallowing and esophageal issues but they never really transpired in a big way. Perhaps it nerve damage that needs to heal from the cutting? Nuero told me 1mm a day for regeneration so hopefully it becomes a thing of the past for you.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

dr good to see your progress, different I am sure for multilevel vs single level they just popped me at week 4 out of the color and said ok. My discomfort has really improved with a more vigorous approach to my PT. Still not on road bike due to rain here in the northwest but life is 90% back to normal, may you get there to!!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

******Any of you guys need to have to sleep in it after initial clearance?*****

No. Wore it about 5 or 6 or 7 days, that was the end of it.

The swallowing - sounds like you are having more trouble than I do - don't know what to say about that. Seems there can be a lot of difference between cases. I have some difficulty but not too much.

Very, very good news that arms (and legs) are feeling good.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Here is my C5-C6-C7 thread started in 2008. I'm coming up on nine years, and everything is still great! I did a nice long ride today.

http://forums.mtbr.com/rider-down-injuries-recovery/cervical-fusion-recovery-times-415163-2.html


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

elder_mtber, after I had my fusion done, as for messing with my wife, I acted like I was chocking and I had a screw in my hand and told her I coughed up a screw, she didn't fall for it.

I haven't been checking in here lately but it's nice to hear you all are doing well. 
It is a scary thing to have to hear that you are going to let someone cut your throat and place a titanium trophy inside of you. 

It has been over a year since my fusion all is well other than recovering from this shoulder surgery I had last December, I found that the physical therapy for that is where the real pain is, I feel like I'm never going to get better, the improvements are very slow and they say no riding till May if I'm lucky.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

idinomac said:


> elder_mtber, after I had my fusion done, as for messing with my wife, I acted like I was chocking and I had a screw in my hand and told her I coughed up a screw, she didn't fall for it.


That is funny!!!

Seems that shoulders can be troublesome. Some don't want to heal without pain + $$$$$$$$$.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

Three Months!

All has healed it seems as far as wound go. Still haven't seen PT, no calls from surgeon and I haven't really pursued it either. Neck still stiff, and actually a bit more sore then before - probably because doing to much (re-wired my boat trailer today). 

Trying to get out on the boat - looking for calm oceans to avoid the pounding, driving it to the FL Keys in a couple weeks. 

Not been on the bike yet - they said 4 months for road biking, but will try to actually get some road time in on my cruiser this week for first time. No Trails till after 6 month followup - hopefully I'll be able to hit some beach trails and local stuff. (no mountains in FL, get to live with sand and roots!). 

But, the numbness in hands and arms and feet has not really resolved any further, weakness in right arm still the same, I hope the nerves did not have damage - I did postpone the surgery way too long! Hoping all others are doing well. 
DocRon


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

Just a check in my self one month ahead of you!

I can relate to the arm and hand numbness, I am 5 months and maybe just the past week or so that symptom feels improved. I have been cleared to do easy ski tours and flat rides which I have done carefully. My last check up I was only 1/3 fused and my NS said she does not expect full fusion for a year. I wonder if it depends on type of graft, auto vs allo or
the surgeon choice.

I was pretty rigorous with my PT as I have some right scapular winging...tho curiously my worse symptoms were in my left arm and side. But PT really made my arms hurt and ache at night, I really have persistent if not worsening sense of numbness in hands. I had a repeat MRI which showed great placement and no pressure on any nerves, so its all accounted for being from muscle weakness. All that bring said I overall have much less episodes of the arm/scapular pain that put me under and I am glad that I had it done. I anticipate I will continue to improve.


----------



## chuck guy (Mar 28, 2016)

ok a overdue update, c-apine is well, 6month X-ray shows nearly complete fusion and on schedule for the one year mark to be fused completely. Hands fingers numbness got worse and fearing neck issues they repeated MRI....neg, plain films....neg, EMP.....positive for bilateral carpal tunnel, had endoscopic release four weeks ago and feeling much better. Have been cleared for easy mtn biking but pressure on handlebars still sensitive.

we will se....


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

DorRon said:


> Three Months!
> 
> All has healed it seems as far as wound go. Still haven't seen PT, no calls from surgeon and I haven't really pursued it either. Neck still stiff, and actually a bit more sore then before - probably because doing to much (re-wired my boat trailer today).
> 
> ...


DocRon - Seems like your surgery was a little over six months ago. I hope you are better than you reported at three months. Nerves take so, so long to heal or self-repair.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

chuck guy said:


> ok a overdue update, c-apine is well, 6month X-ray shows nearly complete fusion and on schedule for the one year mark to be fused completely. Hands fingers numbness got worse and fearing neck issues they repeated MRI....neg, plain films....neg, EMP.....positive for bilateral carpal tunnel, had endoscopic release four weeks ago and feeling much better. Have been cleared for easy mtn biking but pressure on handlebars still sensitive.
> 
> we will se....


I hate to hear about hand numbness issues. Good the carpal release has improved the situation. Hope you tolerate easy mountain biking and gradually move on. Exercise helps in so many ways.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## B R H (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a burst fracture at C6 many years ago that was emergently repaired using a bone plug taken from my hip. I also fractured my wrist which was plated along with a carpal tunnel release. Definitely a significant loss of hand strength, mostly from the neck injury (SCI) but likely some from the carpal tunnel release as well. I have regained enough strength to work on my own bikes & cars just far from what it used to be. The lack of finger coordination is especially frustrating at times. It's been 20 years now & my neck has mostly been pain free until recently. I still notice very subtle improvements in my hands. I think most of the nerve healing happens soon after the trauma but definitely don't think you won't see further improvement long after. I think staying active & trying to force those connections to repair is critical to recovery. The frustration can be overwhelming at times but don't ever give up.


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

Been 9 months now. 
Saw doc at 8 month mark and fusion looks complete. He cleared for biking, boat and other not to tough things, but wants me to stay on smooth surfaces till one year. I had been doing short 2 miles jaunts around the neighborhood, and decided to hit a 15 mile road trek to Kathryn Hanna Park and back: by mile 5, the same numbness and weakness in c5-6 and C6-7 nerve roots in both arms back in full force... a bit disappointing. Looks like I'll have to get a cruiser bike to ride... 
This last week been I've cutting up and picking up trees and limbs from Hurricane Irma; the strength feels pretty good, but it is still no where near what I had 3-4 years ago. 
Will see the doc in another 6 months, and if symptoms persist, repeat MRI to see how tight things healed.
And, yes, 9 months and food still sticking! Mostly mechanical on swallow study, epiglottis hits top of plate and food hangs in the space between the epiglottis and base of tongue.
Toes still mildly tingling as well, but no more bladder issues or weakness in the legs!
Cheers!
Doc Ron


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

chuck guy said:


> ....That being said I am aware of the issues of when you fuse one disc, you load the ones above and below, hence increase the wear.


Not usually an issue in the cervical spine. Can be a real problem in the lumbar spine.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Doc Ron I am sorry your result is not very good. The numbness and weakness is troubling. Your swallowing sounds worse than mine. Semi-related is the issues I had/have with my low back. Long story short I had L4-L5 fusion but to no effect. I was neither worse nor better, basically unchanged. After a couple more years of terrible pain I had L4-L5-S1 fusion and back is OK. Bottom line, problem was not at L4-L5 but at L5-S1. Maybe your neck problem is at a different level.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## DorRon (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks Terry
The swallowing is mostly bread and doughy things. even super soft stuff like donuts. meats not so much anymore, but I am definitely much more careful with size of bites and chewing more then I ever did in the past. 
I am fortunate in that I never had pain. The numbness that used to be present always, and the progression of weakness into my legs has resolved. But I suspect I postponed my surgery too long and have a chronic myopathy (basically the nerves are damaged and likely not to repair at this point). Getting my head into the headup position on the bike is just stretching the nerves a bit still and probably symptoms from old scarring or damage. 

Cuyuna is correct that adjacent disc degeneration after a procedure in the neck usually isn't an issue, but in the Lumbar area it definitely is. 
Cheers.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, Doc Ron, I am well aware of the adjacent disk wear issue in the lumbar. I am mostly just hoping L3 will hold up.

On my low back I had a bunch of those shots but they never seemed to help much. Maybe a couple days. Days, not months! Ha, ha. Anyway, I suspect they were applied at L4-L5 as that was the diagnosis. If I had been thinking I might have concluded that the shots were not working because the problem was elsewhere, not L4-L5.

Oh, well, live and learn, maybe.

Terry


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

elder_mtber said:


> Yes, Doc Ron, I am well aware of the adjacent disk wear issue in the lumbar. I am mostly just hoping L3 will hold up.
> 
> On my low back I had a bunch of those shots but they never seemed to help much. Maybe a couple days. Days, not months! Ha, ha. Anyway, I suspect they were applied at L4-L5 as that was the diagnosis. If I had been thinking I might have concluded that the shots were not working because the problem was elsewhere, not L4-L5.
> 
> ...


What were the findings on your MRI before your surgery? Curious how they might have misdiagnosed?

I've been battling low back pain for years, more seriously for the last 5 as it came on strong right before my my C5-C7 fusion 4.5 years ago, now. I've been doing RFA (radio frequency ablation) or Medial Branch Block nerve burns at 3 levels (L3-L5) for 4 years now and am up to every 6 months with lessening effectiveness. The chronic pain is just no longer tolerable and I have the onset of weakness in my legs. Met with my Neurosurgeon last Tuesday and he downgraded his suggestion of Open Back surgery, discectomy and fusion at L4-L5 to an endoscopically performed Laminotomy. I'm very stoked with that. He suggested that would relieve the facet arthropathy factor that I have going on there, too. Scheduling for a November surgery. If they told me to come tomorrow I'd be on the doorstep tonight. Your experience gives me pause as I am trying hard to minimize my expectations but really hoping for significant results.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> What were the findings on your MRI before your surgery? Curious how they might have misdiagnosed?
> 
> I've been battling low back pain for years, more seriously for the last 5 as it came on strong right before my my C5-C7 fusion 4.5 years ago, now. I've been doing RFA (radio frequency ablation) or Medial Branch Block nerve burns at 3 levels (L3-L5) for 4 years now and am up to every 6 months with lessening effectiveness. The chronic pain is just no longer tolerable and I have the onset of weakness in my legs. Met with my Neurosurgeon last Tuesday and he downgraded his suggestion of Open Back surgery, discectomy and fusion at L4-L5 to an endoscopically performed Laminotomy. I'm very stoked with that. He suggested that would relieve the facet arthropathy factor that I have going on there, too. Scheduling for a November surgery. If they told me to come tomorrow I'd be on the doorstep tonight. Your experience gives me pause as I am trying hard to minimize my expectations but really hoping for significant results.


Here ya go, a pic of the report.

Weakness in legs is not good. If doc can 'scope your back go for it. If needed I think you could still get the fusion some time in the future.

Terry


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

Looking like I'll be a member of the club come January 28th, ACDF 4-6.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Eric B said:


> Looking like I'll be a member of the club come January 28th, ACDF 4-6.


Why? Neck injury? Pain going down arm? Arthritis?

Just curious,
Terry


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

Long story short. Broke C2 the end of July, doesn't 14 weeks in a Cervical brace. Few weeks after getting brace off I started experiencing pins and needles, wet ski sensations intermittently all over my body. Went to Barrow's in Phx for a second opinion on my original injury and brought this to their attention. Dr. didn't think it was from my original injury based on imaging and requested a MRI. MRI revealed severe stenosis at 5/6 with cord compression.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Eric B said:


> MRI revealed severe stenosis at 5/6 with cord compression.


Cord compression. Good it was found. Bad that it happened. Seems like it would be event or accident related. Whatever happened at the end of July.

Based on my experience cervical fusion surgery is not too painful and recovery time is not too long. Maybe have swallowing problems - permanently. More of an annoyance than a problem.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## mtbstahler (Jan 15, 2019)

I just scheduled a 3-level fusion, C4-7, and I'm friggen terrified. Starting around 8 years ago, I had numbness and tingling in my right hand, then I gradually started noticing weakness in my right biceps. Now I'm easily twice as strong with my left as with the right. Otherwise, I can still bike pretty well and running of course is not affected. But I'm terrified, am I doing the right thing? This will surely require a job change (police officer) and I'm obviously worried about my future as a mountain biker/athlete. Any words of encouragement would be immensely helpful.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I assume you mean C4-C7. Meh...you got this. My C5-C7 was emergency related but in the short 4 or 5 days I had to stew about it from the severe and radical onset, I was apprehensive but looking forward to the fix as the outcome of doing nothing was a death sentence. 

C4 is getting a bit into movement territory but I'm gonna stab a guess when your recovered a few months down the road, you won't notice a significant change in your mobility. I'm one short of going as high in the neck as you and I can honestly say that I have experienced no noticeable range of motion limitations and I'll be 6 years out come Super Bowl Sunday. Most if your swivel comes above C5 as I recall my doc telling me. 

I have a friend that had C2-4 or 5 done and he has to turn his upper body to look side to side. I really think you'll be surprised at your motion once you get through the first couple months and fear that you'll do damage...which you won't or can't if you pay attention to the docs instructions. 

Ping me if you need more detailed explanations or anything.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I assume you mean C4-C7. Meh...you got this. My C5-C7 was emergency related but in the short 4 or 5 days I had to stew about it from the severe and radical onset, I was apprehensive but looking forward to the fix as the outcome of doing nothing was a death sentence. 

C4 is getting a bit into movement territory but I'm gonna stab a guess when your recovered a few months down the road, you won't notice a significant change in your mobility. I'm one short of going as high in the neck as you and I can honestly say that I have experienced no noticeable range of motion limitations and I'll be 6 years out come Super Bowl Sunday. Most if your swivel comes above C5 as I recall my doc telling me. 

I have a friend that had C2-4 or 5 done and he has to turn his upper body to look side to side. I really think you'll be surprised at your motion once you get through the first couple months and fear that you'll do damage...which you won't or can't if you pay attention to the docs instructions. 

Ping me if you need more detailed explanations or anything. Seriously.


----------



## mtbstahler (Jan 15, 2019)

That made my day, thank you Sack. Let's go for a ride in Santa Cruz, in about a year.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

It'll be sooner than a year. I started and quit MTB'ing in '06. It just didn't take. After my neck went south and I had surgery in Feb 2013, after a couple months of going easy and doing little for recovery, I asked my neurosurgeon if I could start riding an MTB. He said "sure, just be careful at first". I tried to get him to write me an Rx for a full suspension bike but he wouldn't play along! :lol: That is when I started seriously riding a bike to get my scrawny legs back after they wasted due to stenosis. I rode buff singletrack and roads 3-4 days a week.

Are they installing hardware? I have a bitchen Phygen Titanium plate reinforcing my cadaver graft fusion. Doc told me there was no way that gonna budge if I tried to test it!


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

mtbstahler said:


> I just scheduled a 3-level fusion, C4-7, and I'm friggen terrified. Starting around 8 years ago, I had numbness and tingling in my right hand, then I gradually started noticing weakness in my right biceps. Now I'm easily twice as strong with my left as with the right. Otherwise, I can still bike pretty well and running of course is not affected. But I'm terrified, am I doing the right thing? This will surely require a job change (police officer) and I'm obviously worried about my future as a mountain biker/athlete. Any words of encouragement would be immensely helpful.


What's your surgery date? I'm going in on the 28th. Looking forward to get this behind me and going forward.
I'm sure you're doing the right thing, it's not going to get better on its own, that's for sure.


----------



## mtbstahler (Jan 15, 2019)

It's scheduled for 1/29. I woke up today and the first thing I thought about was postponing it. I still have about 1/2 strength in my right biceps, right? This is such a formidable surgery, I guess because I imagine the titanium plate being screwed onto my spine at three levels. Jesus, I'm 49 and otherwise healthy, am I doing the right thing? I guess only I can answer that. But I've been on a downward slide for about 10 years, so what the heck am I waiting for? Sorry, just venting as I answer your question...


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

mtbstahler said:


> It's scheduled for 1/29. I woke up today and the first thing I thought about was postponing it. I still have about 1/2 strength in my right biceps, right? This is such a formidable surgery, I guess because I imagine the titanium plate being screwed onto my spine at three levels. Jesus, I'm 49 and otherwise healthy, am I doing the right thing? I guess only I can answer that. But I've been on a downward slide for about 10 years, so what the heck am I waiting for? Sorry, just venting as I answer your question...


I hear you. I'm 42, rode/trained 6 6 days a week prior to my initial injury which lead me into this. I was told for as active as I am, it would be in my best interest to do it as I'm more at risk to a catastrophic injury should I go down hard and don't have it done. You'll basically be going in when I'm coming out. Who's doing yours?


----------



## mtbstahler (Jan 15, 2019)

That's hilarious about getting an Rx for a bike, lol. I believe I'm getting the same thing, titanium plate with a cadaver graft. After riding a pretty heavy old Stumpjumper for 20 years, a few months ago I bought a carbon Scott Spark, and it was a revelation. It must have been 10 pounds lighter and I was flying up the hills. I looked at it yesterday and was like, see you in while good buddy. Appreciate the encouragement!


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I had C3-4-5 fusion done just a little over ten years ago at age 63. I had no choice as I had practically lost the use of my right arm.

The surgery and recovery was not bad at all. I was back to normal mountain biking within six months or less.

The surgery changed my swallowing, sometimes pills feel like they are stuck in the back of my throat. More water always clears it. My neck range of motion is definitely reduced, especially turning left and right. Up and down is also changed but it is not much bother.

I expect you to be OK and back on the mtb trails in the spring.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## mtbstahler (Jan 15, 2019)

That's interesting, I haven't heard anyone say they should get it done to avoid a catastrophic injury. I seem to have "instability" at C4/5, so maybe I'm in the same boat. My doc is Wachhorst in Mountain View, El Camino Hospital.


----------



## mtbstahler (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks Terry for posting. That is really helpful to hear. I keep hearing one year is the time that I might be back riding again, so hearing 6 months is great. Is it hard to bike up hill, or downhill? Curious what motions are going to be affected.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbstahler said:


> Thanks Terry for posting. That is really helpful to hear. I keep hearing one year is the time that I might be back riding again, so hearing 6 months is great. Is it hard to bike up hill, or downhill? Curious what motions are going to be affected.


The neck restricted mobility does not affect my riding with one exception, sometimes it is real hard for me to look far enough ahead. You know, I can't tilt my head as far back as I would like. For example, going down a steep dip with a sharp up on the other side. Regular down riding is unaffected.

Terry


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I probably posted way back what led to my surgery but mine was definitely "catastrophic" and quite unexpected. I was running wires for a new video security system in my cramped attic all day on a Saturday. Mostly crawling on hands and knees and reaching and drilling. I remember bumping my head on a rafter and my reaction was a very quick reflex with my head and neck. No real pain, just more of a natural, immediate reflex motion. That's the only thing I remember doing to stress my neck that entire day. The next morning I woke up and had some really bizarre sensations in my entire body. Sort of a buzzing feeling and lethargy in my legs as I attempted to roll out of bed with a lot of effort. My legs hit the ground and I knew something was very, very wrong! My feet would not go where I commanded them. I used my dresser to pull myself up and I could stand but had the control of my legs like I was stumbling drunk. Talk about denial, I stumbled around the house for a while thinking I could shake it off and it must be my low back issue I had been battling and still do. My wife watched me with concern while I dicked around for about an hour or so trying to maintain myself. Finally, I bent over to reach for my kitty and when I did, it felt like I had a bazillion volts course through my arms and upper body and I went down on the floor. At that point, I told my wife she should probably drive me to the ER. The rest is history. So, that could be the outcome if you wait...or worse. 

I was in the Neurosurgeons office the next morning at 8 a.m. and he started me on Steroids to reduce what he expected to severe spinal inflammation. It helped me move around but his orders were other than going home from that appt and getting to the hospital on surgery day, do absolutely NOTHING. He said a fall or car accident or any trauma could be instant and irreparable paralysis and that he could "fix" me the way I was at the present. So...don't bail out. Get it done and get your recovery started. The whole "1 year" thing for me was my Neuro stating that after 1 full year from surgery, if I had any neurological deficits still that it was "possible" those would be permanent. Before that time frame, he wouldn't make any judgements. The vast majority of my limitations were corrected immediately upon surgery. My operation started at 7 a.m. and by 11 a.m. I was in my room and walking up and down the hallway with my bare ass hanging out of my gown wheeling the IV cart. I could stand on my toes and do pretty much anything. 

It took months to get fast reactions accomplished as my nerves slowly reconnected but I had some very severe nerve damage in my case effecting me from the waist down. My neuropathy in my arms seemed to correct pretty rapidly as I recall. My most significant limitation now is when I ride my road bike which I don't do a whole lot. I cannot go down in the drops for more than a minute or so while looking up and forward. That just really fires up the base of my c-spine and the surrounding muscles. I have no limitations on a mountain bike which I started riding within about 4 months of my surgery.


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

All right fellas, how's everyone holding up? Still riding? I'm 8 weeks post op today, feeing ok. Been getting in lots of mileage on foot since day two after surgery, still have some nerve sensations going on, but different from before. Dropped the collar at 6 weeks, still trying to find my head lol. ROM isn't very good at the moment, but I haven't had any p/t yet. I see the Dr. again on April 11th in which he felt he would lift restrictions. I had ACDF C4-6 after breaking C2 back in July. I know a lot of my ROM issues stem from that. I'm currently building up a new bike for my return to two wheels, it's been 8 months since this ordeal all started.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Eric B your neck range of motion will not be what is was before the surgery but you will get used to it. Hope the nerve sensatin issues go away.

Terry


----------



## mtbstahler (Jan 15, 2019)

*Decompression, instead of fusion*



mtbstahler said:


> That's interesting, I haven't heard anyone say they should get it done to avoid a catastrophic injury. I seem to have "instability" at C4/5, so maybe I'm in the same boat. My doc is Wachhorst in Mountain View, El Camino Hospital.


For anyone facing fusion, I found an alternative that seems to have been successful for me so far. My issue was C5-6 and C6-7 narrowing (and instability at C4-5) and it manifested itself as biceps muscle weakening. I was scheduled for 3 level fusion by Dr. Wachhorst. He seemed to make that decision a bit casually, and I frantically searched for other options before the surgery. I found Dr. Brian Andrews out of Burlingame/San Francisco. He offered decompression, which is a procedure done from the back, and it makes the openings between the discs wider, allowing the nerves to pass through. As I opened my eyes after surgery, I flexed my biceps and could feel a positive difference. The strength is returning easily, and after a few weeks I'm pretty thrilled I escaped the 3 level fusion.

I'm a very active 49 year old, and I cringe at the thought I almost had that fusion. I can't quite figure out why the medical community is not doing more decompressions. None of the previous 6 neurosurgeons even mentioned it. Could be that fusion is, 1) a relatively simple surgery, and 2) it is a moneymaker. Decompression takes quite a bit of skill and expertise. I may need fusion in the future, but I like the chances of being active for 10 more years or so. Who knows, by then maybe we will have disc replacement surgery more commonplace. -Dave


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

My understanding is that decompression doesn't do anything for narrowing of the spinal canal. So, if you have severe narrowing with compression on the cord, that's where ACDF comes into play. I had my procedure done at one the top nuero facilities in the country and they basically said ACDF is the standard. I had compression on the cord and was told that a severe impact could be catastrophic.


----------



## mtbstahler (Jan 15, 2019)

That explains it well. I did not understand that before. My narrowing was the foraminal canal, so I believe that must be what made me a candidate for decompression. Thank you for explaining it Eric.


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

mtbstahler said:


> That explains it well. I did not understand that before. My narrowing was the foraminal canal, so I believe that must be what made me a candidate for decompression. Thank you for explaining it Eric.


Right on, good to hear you dodge the bullet. I'm hoping to be on the bike in a month, how about you?


----------



## mtbstahler (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes! About a month for me too. Let's do a "cervical spine repair" ride!


----------

